# Max memory for dual core 32bit XP system.



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I know that 32bit XP only supports a total 4 gigs of memory and can be set to use 3 of the 4 gigs for applications.

Does the same hold true for 32bit systems using dual core processors or will i have to install 64bit XP?

If i do have to move to 64bit XP, what problems will i encounter?

I use the system for mainly for video production and publishing using Adobe CS3 products and have a AMD athlon X2 64 6000 dual core processor.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi nelsonm !

A 32bit OS is a 32bit OS, the processor will have no impact whatsoever. But you need fully 64bit compliant hardware to be able to install a 64bit OS. You'll find more informations about the hardware requirements in the links below.


About getting XP 32bit to use 3 or 4GB for the applications I wouldn't use the /PAE and /3GP switches since they can cause instability issues and won't necessarily result in a performance increase. Check this thread : 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/the-old-4gb-pae-thing-274199.html#post1617598 (last post)


The 32bit vs 64bit question and issues you could encounter by going 64bit have already been asked countless times on TSF, I believe these 2 threads should answer all your questions :

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/to-move-or-not-to-move-to-64-bit-221297.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/xp-ram-issues-263870.html


Adobe CS3 is not optimized for 64bit. It'll benefit a little from the added RAM since it'll be sure to have 2GB available (being a 32bit app it's not meant to use more than that) and it may be able to use the remaining RAM as scratch space but you won't see a huge improvement in performances. Read this :

64 bits...when?
64bit Windows Vista with Photoshop CS3. Any advantage? (what applies to Vista 64bit basically applies to XP 64bits).


Please read the above threads and the links within to get the whole picture. If you decide to go the 64bit way make sure you can get 64bit drivers for all your hardware and make sure all the applications you'll want to use support XP 64bit.


----------



## nelsonm (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks, I will review the links asap.


----------

